# Akt 3 - Diskussion, Easter Eggs (Vorsicht Spoiler)



## Doofkatze (21. Mai 2012)

Vorwort: Ich bitte euch, diese Themen nur anzuschauen, soweit ihr es auch durchgespielt habt. Hier darf wild gespoilert werden. Dafür beinhalten die Posts bitte keine Verweise zu den anderen Akten. 

Wie fandet ihr die Geschichte rund um diesen Akt? 

Was hat besonders Spaß gemacht?

Wie war das Setting / die Atmosphäre?

Was war der beste bzw. schlechteste Moment?

Welche Gruppe, welcher Boss, welche Situation hat euch besonders Nerven gekostet, welche Bosse waren schlichtweg zu einfach?


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Mai 2012)

Der meiner Meinung nach beste Akt.

Zwar fühlte ich mich bis hierhin immer wieder leicht an die Eiskrone in WoW und den Lichkönig erinnert, aber der komplette Ablauf von der Verteidigung der Burg bishin zum Angriff in der Hölle war einfach cool.

Richtig böse waren immer wieder gewisse Gegner, die Tentakel geschossen haben, die direkt ne Giftpfütze hinterlassen. Leider gingen die mir im Kampf gegen Horden von Gegnern immer wieder unter, was auch im Normalmodus teilweise den sicheren Tod bedeutete.

Einzig schade fand ich, das zum Ende hin gen Asmodan langsam die einzelnen Ebenen eintöniger wurden. Irgendwie erinnerte mich das etwas an Morrowind beim Endgegner.

Asmodan selbst konnte irgendwie nicht viel. Klar, die ganzen Pfützen wurden mit der Zeit nervig, dafür war er fett. und langsam.


----------



## odinxd (22. Mai 2012)

An diesem Akt fand ich irgendwie die Questvielfalt toll. Mal sollte man Arbeiter verteidigen, die die Katapulte hochziehen und bei dem letzten Schreihals sogar selber ziehen. Die Quest mit den Kriegsmaschienen der Dämonen war auch echt super. An jeder Balliste ein Wahnsinnsgemetzel  Und tolle Dämonen gabs hier auch zu entdecken ( die grossen Speier z.B.^^). Und den Barrikadenbrecher fand ich persönlich auch etwas schwierig weil der ja wirklich guten Damage macht.

Nicht so gut fand ich an diesem Akt das Azmodan tatsächlich etwas zu leicht war. Eintönig dachte ich auch erst aber ich finde das ganze Spiel wechselt schnell genug die Landschaft bevor etwas zu nervig wird


----------

